# Shrimp types?



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I have a planted 10g and supplied to much co2 it did a bad ph dive and killed all my fish. Therefore i am interested in restocking this tank. Suggestion on type and where I can get some of those little criters.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I suggest cherry shrimp. They are neat little creatures, easy to breed, and the price on them has come down significantly. Check out www.aquabid.com for some good deals. I have seen them go as cheap as 20+ shrimp for $45.00 shipped.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I concur with the Cherry shrimp, but really there are several varieties around you might enjoy. Are you planning a shrimp only tank?

One resource for mail order shrimp is: www.franksaquarium.com Of course, as was said previously, Aquabid is another that you may want to check out for shrimp.


----------



## dspadafore (Mar 29, 2005)

*Cherry shrimp on the menu*

I am a beginner and I just finished planting my aquarium and I added 6 Amano shrimp. They are doing fine so far. I was in a LFS and i saw Cherry shrimp for 3$. I bought one (0.5 inches) as an experiment to see how it would do in the tank. My rummynose tetras went after it like sharks to a kill. Later that day I saw my SAE with the remaining corpse in its mouth. I guess Cherry shrimp are just too small to combine with fish. Any thoughts?


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

I've kept cherrys w/ fish (angelfish, rummynose, SAEs), you just cannot put juveniles in. They will get about 1" if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

About any shrimp will become a tasty little snack for the fish with a mouth big enough to eat them. 

You can put some fish and shrimp together, just make sure that the fish are small with little mouths. Also make sure that the shrimp have a heavily planted tank with hiding places or you may just want to try a shrimp only tank.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Its odd for the rummynosed tetras to go after him. Are they real or false rummynosed tetras?


----------

